
Critical Vulnerability in VideoLAN - pinche2
https://nvd.nist.gov/vuln/detail/CVE-2019-13615
======
pinche2
An update is in progress:
[https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/22474](https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/22474)

